# Hot Roll Mix



## Alix (Oct 18, 2006)

I got this from a friend years ago, and I love its versatility.


20 cups flour
4 tsps salt
1 1/4 cups sugar
1 cup dry milk

Combine ingredients in large tupperware container (or other air tight container). Stir to make sure sure things are evenly distributed. Use within 6-8 months.


Use the hot roll mix to make lots of stuff. 

Crescent Rolls

1 tbsp yeast
1 1/2 cups warm water
2 eggs beaten
1/2 cup oil
5-6 cups hot roll mix

Put yeast in water, then add eggs and oil to it. Add the dry ingredients and blend well. Add extra dry to make a soft but not too sticky dough, knead for about 5 minutes. Oil a bowl and place dough in it, cover with damp towel and let rise aprox 1 hour or til doubled. Punch down dough, divide in half. Let stand 10 minutes. Roll out each half to a 12 inch circle, brush circle with soft butter or margarine. Use a pizza cutter and cut circle into 16 wedges. Roll wedges from the wide end and place point down on a greased cookie sheet. Cover and let rise again til double (about 45 mins) Bake at 400 for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 18, 2006)

I would think you could probably use the instant yeast actually combined  into the mix also since it is made to use without putting in water first. Of course, you'd need to test it.
Is there a recipe just for making the rolls? I might give it a test drive for the complete mix.


----------



## Alix (Oct 18, 2006)

Pan Rolls

1 tbsp yeast
1 1/2 cups warm water
2 beaten eggs
1/2 cup oil
5-6 cups Hot Roll mix

Dissolve yeast in water, add eggs and oil. Add dry ingredients. Add additional mix to make sure dough is not too sticky. Knead for at least 5 minutes and turn into a greased bowl. Let rise til double (1 hour). Punch down dough and divide dough into 24 balls of equal size. Place balls in greased 13x9 inch pan, cover and let rise about 30-40 minutes. Bake at 375 for 20-25 minutes.

And Gretchen, I just toss my yeast in with the flour as I use the fast rise stuff. Works just fine. 

I'll post the other recipes I have for this stuff as I go along.


----------



## cjs (Oct 19, 2006)

wonder if you could use powdered buttermilk in the base mix???


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 19, 2006)

cjs said:
			
		

> wonder if you could use powdered buttermilk in the base mix???


 
That would add a nice piquancy and I have a buttermilk roll recipe. I think you might have to add some soda, however.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 19, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I got this from a friend years ago, and I love its versatility.
> 
> 
> 20 cups flour
> ...


Wow, Alix!  That is a terrific idea!  I think that's an awful lot of sugar for my taste, but you can always play with the formula.  A mixture of whole wheat and white flour would also be a tasty variation -- or even a mixture of several grains!

My mom never served a dinner to "company" that she didn't make home made rolls.  I think it's a wonderful addition to a special meal!


----------



## Debbie (Oct 19, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I'll post the other recipes I have for this stuff as I go along.




This looks awesome!

 there must be a way to know when the new posts come for this recipe, or do I just have to keep this somehow, and check back often?


----------



## Alix (Oct 19, 2006)

Debbie, you can subscribe to this thread so that whenever there is a new post in it you will get an email. 

cjs, I never thought of buttermilk powder, bet that would be really nice.

June, yep, its a lot of sugar, but this is also for sweet rolls which I think is why its in there. You can mess with it and tell us what you come up with, I love "troubleshooting" stuff and finding new ways of doing things.

Here's the latest installment.

Pluck It (Yes, you read that right)

1 tbsp yeast
1 1/2c warm water
2 beaten eggs
1/2 cup oil
5-6 cups Hot Roll mix
3 tsps cinnamon
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup oil

Dissolve the yeast, add eggs and oil to yeast mixture, then add the Hot Roll mix. Stir well, add more if necessary to keep dough from being too sticky. Knead about 5 minutes. Butter bowl, dump dough in and turn to butter top. Cover and let rise for 1 hour. Punch down dough. Roll dough into walnut sized balls. Combine sugar and cinnamon in a small bowl. Dip each ball into the oil, then into the cinnamon sugar and pile the balls loosely into an unbuttered tube pan. Let rise about 30 minutes (preheat oven to 400 while you wait) bake about 10 minutes, lower temp to 350 and bake for 30 more minutes. Turn out onto a nice serving plate and drizzle with cream cheese glaze. These can be plucked off one at a time. Oh so yummy.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 15, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Debbie, you can subscribe to this thread so that whenever there is a new post in it you will get an email.
> 
> .



 Ok feeling really stupid.. ummm how do I do that?  LOL


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2006)

Um...one way is to go into your profile and set it to subscribe to stuff in there, but whenever you reply to a thread all you have to do is scroll down and it has stuff like Manage Attachments and then Thread subscription. Just click on the box and go from there. Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 15, 2006)

okies   thank you


----------



## Jed54 (Nov 16, 2007)

Alix said:


> Pan Rolls
> 
> 1 tbsp yeast
> 1 1/2 cups warm water
> ...


Alix,,, when dividing dough into balls,, how large should they be?? I know they rise when baked, but I was curious on how large they should be... Thanks


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmmm. Slightly larger than golf ball sized I guess. Its been a while for me. I like them smaller than most folks though so feel free to go as large as a baseball if you like.


----------



## ruschmibagain (Oct 11, 2012)

*Hot Roll Mix Missing Text?*

Hello, I am supposed to use a 16-ounce package of hot roll mix for the recipe I have chosen.  I live in Germany and can't find the ingredient - therefore I'm going to make my own hot roll mix.  Found a recipe but I _think _it is missing part of the text (I suppose you can tell that baking is not my thing).  Second row:  Add extra dry ??
Thanks so much for your help!
Greetings from Germany
Ruth


_Put yeast in water, then add eggs and oil to it. Add the dry ingredients and blend well. Add extra dry to make a soft but not too sticky dough, knead for about 5 minutes. Oil a bowl and place dough in it, cover with damp towel and let rise aprox 1 hour or til doubled. Punch down dough, divide in half. Let stand 10 minutes. _


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello,  and welcome to DC.   Begin by adding 5 cups of the dry roll mix and stir into the rest of ingredients.    Then add the extra cup ( to make 6 cups total) as needed to make a good dough.  Sometimes you  need to add a little more dry mix if it is still too sticky to work with.    Always start with the lesser amount first.


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2012)

ruschmibagain said:


> Hello, I am supposed to use a 16-ounce package of hot roll mix for the recipe I have chosen.  I live in Germany and can't find the ingredient - therefore I'm going to make my own hot roll mix.  Found a recipe but I _think _it is missing part of the text (I suppose you can tell that baking is not my thing).  Second row:  Add extra dry ??
> Thanks so much for your help!
> Greetings from Germany
> Ruth
> ...



16oz is only 2 cups. 

Ruth, just use some extra hot roll mix to keep the dough from being sticky. They've given you a basic recipe, but want you to use the mix and not plain flour to get your dough to the right consistency. 

Good luck! I had forgotten about this stuff! I think I'm going to put some together and make some stuff with it. It was the handiest stuff.


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2012)

Just adding a note so I can subscribe to this one. I really need a "recipe box" on here.


----------



## Addie (Oct 11, 2012)

I keep a blank copy of Word document on the bottom bar. Then I do a copy and paste of any recipe that I want to keep. From there it goes into my Recipe file that I have on my computer. Every two months I transfer all my important files like Recipes to a Flash file. I also can go at my leisure, into a recipe and put it in the format that I like. Always, set the oven temp first. Next list of ingredients. Then the directions and amount of time for cooking/baking. I also break them down to Main Dishes, Puddings, Soups, Breads, etc. Each sub title gets its own folder.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello Ruth and welcome to DC


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 12, 2012)

Guten Tag, Ruth! Ich denke DC wirt eine lustige und informative kocken Referenz fuer sie. Welcome to DC, Ruth! I think you will find DC both a fun and informative cooking reference. Whereabouts in Germany do you live? I spent six months in Northern Germany (in a small village between Oldenburg and Delmenhorst, near Bremen) as an exchange student and used to make a lot of bread when I lived there.


----------



## Alix (Dec 5, 2013)

I was just having a tiny panic attack about not being able to find my recipe for this. Thank the lord I posted it!


----------



## Addie (Dec 6, 2013)

Alix said:


> I was just having a tiny panic attack about not being able to find my recipe for this. Thank the lord I posted it!



There is a product on the shelves for Hot Rolls. It is in a box. Just add warm water. Many moons ago, I bought a box. It was so easy. It was this product that got me into making my own bread. I never bought it again, but am always grateful to it for waking up my interest in flour. Who knew feeding a family could be so interesting! When I would be looking through hubby's JOC I would skip over the bread section. Looked too hard. It soon became my favorite section of the cookbook.


----------



## Elfone (Oct 11, 2014)

Alix said:


> 16oz is only 2 cups.



I believe the 16oz is referring to weight and not volume.  I watch a lot of 'Baking With Julia' and they have remarked many times that a pound (16 oz. in weight) of flour is about 3 1/2 cups of flour.  Of course, depending on the area humidity, it could be a little more or a little less.

Just a thought.


----------

